# 35 eggs collected, 20 mature, only 4 fertilised



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this website so i hope im posting in the right place. 
I had egg collection yesterday and they managed to get 20 mature eggs. our problem is low sperm count and we were expecting ICSI treatment, but yesterday my boyfriends sample was better so the clinic opted for normal IVF. I was shocked this morning when i got the phone call to say only 4 had fertilised. i know we are told to not get hung up on numbers but i cant help feeling really disappointed. After feeling so positive yesterday, i am feeling really low now, and very stressed that none of our 4 are going to make it. I know that feeling negative wont get me anywhere, so looking for a bit of support from people who are going through the same thing. 
Thanks for reading xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi hun, just wanted to say chin up, i felt like you did last week, i got 15 follices which got 12 eggs and as i was sharing ment that i only ended up with 6 only 3 of them fertilised and was so scared they wouldnt make to transfer, but i have now got 2 top quality embabies on bored and am suffering the 2 ww! The 4 u have got might be thr best 1s anyway, dont get down u still got 4 chances with them 4 eggies xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks so much for replying, I really appreciate it. After reading some stuff on here and other websites, im now feeling more positive about my 4 little fertilised eggs. i think tomorrow is going to be a long day, as i dont get another phonecall until friday morning to let me know if it will be a 3 day or 5 day transfer. Well done on your 2 embryo's, and lots of luck!! xxxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Cant you give them a ring and see how they are getting along? My climic rung me every morning to tell us how they was progressing, hope you get some good news x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I might try to call them tomorrow to ask, although i seem to remember them saying that they just leave them alone on day 2 and dont even look at them. i might be wrong so i will give them a call to double check. this has got to be the worst part of the whole thing so far!! when is your test? x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I found that the worst part aswel, coz its out of ur hands waiting for that phone call every morning was horrible! I test a week today, seams forever away, us ivf girls should be used to waiting but this 2ww is just cruel! Ill have gone crazy by next week lol If i cud drink my way through this next week i happily would do    how many are you hoping to have transferd? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

once you get the the weekend out the way you will be on the home stretch!  
I think they will only transfer one if i get good quality. did you have a 3 day or 5 day transfer? they are hoping to get mine to day 5 but im not bothered either way, we just have to trust their opinion. i think today has been a reality check that this could just be the start of a long journey, rather than the perfect ivf cycle. xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah i know what u mean, i was fine through stimms until it came to the emotional side, i had 2 3 day embryos put back we only had 3 and these 2 was doing better than the other so instead of waiting till day 5 we went for a day 3, if we had More eggs we would have gone to day 5 and prob just had 1 back but i wouldnt have been satisfied with leaving 1 embryo i would have been thinkinh if we had the right 1 transferd. But i do over think EVERYTHING lol x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I totally over think everything too. we were meant to have icsi but as boyfs sample was better yesterday they decided on normal ivf (sorry if i have already said this)! then when only 4 fertilised i was annoyed that they hadnt stuck to the original plan!! but feeling lots better now. i know that they do what ever is going to give the best chance of pregnancy. how have you been feeling during your 2ww? x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Well u only need 1, and ur 4 have fertilised all on their own with out any help so that sperm and that egg was ovbiously attracted to each other naturally (dont know if im making any sence ) lol i been feeling fine just counting the days down now, ive got a busy weekend so should go quickly and im back to work on monday after 6 weeks off so that will be a shock to the system and will keep me a bit more normal! Got a bbq/party on saturday so got to dodge the "why arnt you drinking" questions, people will suspect something if im not drinking (i like a good drink at a party) so might just have orange juice and tell them ive got tripple vodka in there! They arnt going to know are they lol x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yes I've been there with the drink thing! Everyone knows that I love a glass of wine so it's 
Been strange seeing me suddenly driving everywhere! I've used the 'I'm on anti biotics' excuse a few times!
Good that you could take 6 weeks off work. I've pretty much worked full time throughout & it's been hard at times. Glad to be off this week, lots of resting on the agenda! Xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah make sure u get ur feet up, im
Bored of that now, ive been without my car this week so have been quite lazy but i get it back tomorow so can have a bit of freedom again! Wahoo! I work in a school so i worked my treatment around the holidays, im going to have wednesday off tho (otd) ill be a nervous wreck! 
My friend suggested taking a empty vodka bottle a filling with water, so every1 thinks im drinking lol i wasnt drinking last time everybody met up and was getting asked all the questions and i dont drink twice in a row they will defo suspect something x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi myturn, how are you feeling today? hope its nice having your car back? ive been out and about too, as sitting around my flat was doing me no good! tired now though - im used to having an afternoon nap! haha! trying to not think about the phonecall tomorrow, which is obviously impossible!
I hope you have had a good day so far. you're one step closer to test day


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ur phonr call will be hear soon enough!  Going crazy today! Im so so hungey like i usually get before i get my period and im so scared that it hasnt worked! I just want to eat n eat im not getting full at all! I really really hope its worked!  
How u feeling? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

i think every symptom of early pregnancy is also the same as how you feel just before your period. its all so confusing! although this treatment has deffo made me more hungry, i feel like ive put on weight since the end of july. i dont know if its the actual drugs, or if i am substituting alcohol with food! i hope your hunger is a sign that it has worked! im feeling ok. i keep telling myself to be positive, but then i dont want to be disappointed so im gearing myself up for bad news tomorrow! this journey messes with our heads big time! i find something to worry about at each stage. like at the moment im worried that my 4 embryos have stopped growing, but then if they tell me its transfer time i will be worried that they cant go through with it as my ovaries are still too enlarged or something. aarrggghhhh!!

i bet you are looking forward to your busy weekend so you can at least try to take your mind off test day! have you filled that vodka bottle with water yet?!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I feel exactly like u do with the worrying bit, if i havent got something to worry about i start gettin worried lol 
Im going to have to have a takeaway tonight to try n fill me up lol.
What time do they ring u? Have they said? 
Im hoping and praying its a good sign! 
Cud u be having ur embryo back tomorow then? X Not done the vodka yet its hard not been able to drink it lol think i might keep sneaking off from bbq to let my furr baby out they will all think im drink driving   x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

they said they would call at 9:30ish. and i need to be ready, as if im going in for transfer then they will need me there within an hour. if they decide to take them to day 5 then they will give me a time to go in on sunday afternoon. not sure which one i would prefer - just got to trust what they think is the right thing to do. still keep thinking they are going to say that i have none left as they have all stopped growing! i need to snap out of it!!

takeaway sounds fab! im a curry girl. beef vindaloo, chips and garlic naan bread! if that doesnt fill you up then nothing will! 

im logging off for the night as its my turn to cook. i will keep you posted with how tomorrow goes!

i really hope your treatment has worked, stay positive, and keep eating!! haha!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank u and good luck for tomorow, im having a madras ummmmmmmm Yummy x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

morning. how was your madras?!  

so the phonecall finally came and i am not needed just yet. my 4 embryo's are doing ok and so the clinic is confident to take them to day 5. we're going in on sunday afternoon to have the best one transfered (they will only transfer 1 blast).

how have you been feeling? hope you're looking forward to the weekend?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats right good news, Are u freezing the others? 
Madras was nice and off out for tea tonight, x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

yeh, hoping to freeze the others if they let us. i think it depends on the quality at the time. got everything crossed that we can.

funny you should say that, i have suggested that me and my boyf go out for tea tonight! not sure where yet.

hope you're ok xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Treat urself! We got a birthday meal tonight to go too.
5 more sleeps for me, dont feel as crazy today but on top form with the knicker checking tho! X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha! I was champion knicker checker for the 2 years we were ttc! 

Glad to hear you're feeling less crazy today! Just the weekend & then 2 days at work (which im sure will be busy after the summer hols)! Then it's the big day for you! 

Keeping everything crossed xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Its seams to be going faster now, i was guna get some hpt but changed my mind, think im better off waiting for the blood test, dont want any false result. U got a time to have your embryo put back? 
Did u go out for tea? We just got back and im absolutly shatterd cant wait to sleep x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Morning. Good plan with the hpts. I've got one clear blue test that's been in the cupboard for months & that's where it's staying. I don't think there's any point making things more stressful as you will doubt whatever result you get until the clinic do a blood test. We go in at 12:30 on Sunday. Keeping everything crossed that they are all good quality blasts so we can freeze some. If not then it only takes one, so praying we have at least that! 

We got a takeaway instead, as I couldn't be bothered to get ready & go anywhere! Is it normal to still feel quite uncomfortable from egg collection on tues? 

Hope you had a nice sleep! I'm up early due to having a stupidly early night!

Have a good day


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I didnt really feel anything after ec unless i was walking, thats wen i felt like i was going to pop but yeah ur ovarys will still be massive so shud b normal to be uncomfy, are you drownding yourself in water? I got told to drink lots of water to get hydrated to help prevent ohss, 
Hope u get to freeze the others, but hopefully u wont need it anyway. 
We did 'the deed' this morning and i was so scared, i had a ectopic last year and every time we did the deed i bleed after so its been in my mind that if i bleed after sex that theres going to be something wrong but thankfully everything was fine thank god!!! 
Got the bbq tonight im tempted to sneak off home and watch x factor then go back down x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeh I'm drinking loads of water so hopefully OHSS won't be an issue. I feel totally fine apart from bloated, & I havent felt sick or anything. I'm putting it down to having a stupid amount of big follicles re-filling with fluid. 
Going to attempt to do something with my day today, as I've done nothing for 3 days! 

No wonder you were scared, ectopic pregnancies must be horrendous. Did that happen naturally or through IVF? Xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I wouldnt worry unless u started feeling really poorly then give thr clinic a ring, i found gettinh outa the house made me feel better, 
The ectopic happend naturally, thats why we are doing ivf, i would not wish it on my worst enemy, the worst part was finding out i was pregnant going for a early scan and been told they couldnt find anything, but then been told it cud still be too early so i had the hope and the doubt at same time, the whole process took from november to middle of january to be sorted, had around 16 blood tests in that time, (my veins was knackerd) Was the worst thing ive been through, now i darent have sex with out a condom incase it happend again. X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

That just sounds so awful. No one should have to go through that. No wonder you're scared! All those blood tests too - I never used to mind having blood taken but I'm starting to hate it now, it seems to get worse every time. 

Well we are in September now, so even closer to weds! Xxx 

Enjoy the BBQ, think I'm going to pop to a friends for a cuppa & catch up, then back here to chill (again). This bloated belly is doing my head in! Xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Im worse now coz of how many i had, i thought id get used to it but just made me more nervous of them even the nurses couldnt believe how many blood tests id had. 
Laying down with your feet raised is supposed to help with bloating (i think) ask at your clinic wen u go tomorow to check you, they will be able to see ur ovaries wen u have transfer so can see how big they are,
Dont know if ive asked u already but which clinic are you with? 
Just rang my friend and shes not drinking alot tonight and neither is her fella so think ill hang around with the sobar people tonight lol x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I do feel better when I'm out & about. It must just be all the fluid. Although of course it gives me something to worry about today (I wouldn't feel right if I had nothing to worry about)!

I'm at Newcastle centre for life. They've been great so far, can't fault them at all. How about you?

Dreading going back to work on Monday after a week off! I can think of 100 other places I would rather be!

Duvet, pizza & x factor for me tonight!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ur night sounds better than mine, thats all i want to do, sit in house n watch telly, 
Im at jessops in sheffield ive got nothing to compare them too but they have been fine, 
I dont want to go bk to work after 6 weeks off lol oh well 5 week om friday it will be half term lol, i just wish my life away in this job.
At least if your at work it will help pass the 2ww x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

i used to work in a school office and i was exactly the same! always counting down to the next half term!

have you had any side effects from the pessaries? i know this sounds stupid but ever since ive started using them i have had really greesey hair!! even straight after washing it! its horrible.

anyway, have a lovely time at the bbq. hope you have X factor on sky plus?!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

That is really strange that u have said that, i have been sayin to my fella im fed up of my hair feeling greasy latley, so i reckon it cud be a sign im washing mine twice a day just to feel clean! 
At the bbq now n just wana go home lol feel a right borin fart x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I even changed my shampoo coz I thought it might be that! I feel gross! 

Hope drunk people aren't annoying you too much! It's hard being the only sober one isnt it! I won't care when I'm finally pregnant, but it's hard when you still fancy a drink!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive managed to sneak home for a bit, i dont fancy a drink really i just dont wana b there my bed is shouting me lol I coloured my hair the other day and i was wondering if it was that that had made it go greasy x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Early night for me  

Hope you get to your bed soon!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck for tomorow, ive finally got home Went back for an hour then managed to make my fella think it was a good idea to go home lol. 
Been dragged out on a night out at the dogs on 22nd so hopefully if this works ill have to use 'im driving' excuse for that 1. 
Hope you get some extra embies aswel to freeze xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

hiya! have you been up to much today?

1 of our embryo's made it to a good quality blast, so we had that one transferred. 2 of them had stopped developing and 1 of them may be ok to freeze - we will find out tomorrow. 

test day is 11th sept. aaaaaaaages away!! 

the sun has been shining all day but i have just wanted to lie around and not move too much! haha!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yipee on ur little embryo, Hope you get to Freeze the other 1, and it will soon pass for u, mine seams to b going right quick now, only 2more full days, just had an emotional out burst not quite sure y but feel better for having a cry. 
Ive not done much today cooked sunday dinner while the fella did the garden, then watched bridesmaids, found it right funny. Enjoying my last few hours b4 im back at work tomorow   really really dont wana go back. 
Bet ur right pleased to have ur embie back safe and sound x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

yeh im over the moon with my embryo. we saw it on the screen and i actually got a bit overwhelmed. nearly had a cry but held it in!

ive been having out bursts every now and again throughout the treatment - i think it does us good.

fingers crossed for freezing the remaining embryo but not gonna concentrate too much on that. i dont think it was very good quality compared to the best one, so who knows what they will say tomorrow. im just so releived that we had one good one! 

what time do you go on weds? do you know how long it takes for them to call you? xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I go between 8 and 9, and we ring up for results between 1:30 and 2:00 im getting nervous already, I keep thinking about getting a test then talking myself out of it, 
Its soooooo warm feel like im boiling! 
Do u have blood test for ur result? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

yeh blood test is tuesday 11th between 8 - 10am. the nurse said today that they will have the results by 4pm. 

re; the hpt - the way i feel at the moment i will say to you  - DONT DO IT!! however, when im further down the line i actually dont know how im going to be able to ignore that test thats in my cupboard. i might even get my boyf to hide it! 

ive just heard horror stories about the hcg injection still being in your system, so there is a possibility of getting a false positive. a false negative would also be awful, but at least there would be a happy ending!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I know, id drive myself mad thinking the result was wrong anyway, ill just wait for the blood test then ill know then either way, Id have to get him to hide the test aswell, i dont think id trust myself with 1 in the house, 
U got any plans for tonight? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

no plans tonight. boyf has gone out so ive got the telly to myself! might stick a box set on! 

i actually cant believe im near the end of all this now. 

also - where on here do you go to type the little bit about yourself at the bottom of your posts? (ie ages, fert probs etc)


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

At the bar at the top it says profile click on that then go to forum profile and its all on there, 
I know it seams very surreal for me that its over n done with just wauting for the result, 
Ive just been to shop for sum chocolate n now wana carry on munching lol im scared i wont fit back into my uniform if i carry on like this lol x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

haha! well hopefully if all goes well then you wont be fitting into your uniform for a while!

one of the other ladies having a transfer today had skinny jeans on! i couldnt beleive it! i was uncomfortable in my stretchy waistband skirt!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Haha, u still feeling bloated? Did clinic say anythin about the size if your ovarys? Was they ok?


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

yep - still bloated.
they didnt seem too concerned. have to go for a blood test this tuesday to make sure all is ok, but they just said that i had lots of big follicles so its to be expected. i think the fact i feel fine other than that means that OHSS is probably not an issue. 

enjoy your chocolate!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi how are u getting on today? I feel exhuasted today, cant wait for bed time, been back at work today loved seeing everybody and was glad for a change of senary. 
Have u heard about ur other embryo yet? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Hiya, feeling ok thanks. Was actually ok being back at work & into a routine. Although I am starting to think this week is going to go really slowly!

I did get my phonecall this morning & we now have 1 blastocyst in the freezer! Really pleased as it feels like a bit of a back up plan if this one doesn't work. 

God I hope all this works!!! 

Got my fingers crossed for you on weds.

Xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats great news! I hope you get ur bfp! Ur test date seams sooner than mine lol Im glad its monday now, get to sit n watch soaps all night   at the moment thats really exciting for me! Lol X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

ive just had a big tea and now about to tuck into a lovely slice of toffee cheesecake! im going to have to pack in this greediness soon! its getting out of hand!

boyf is being over-nice to me tonight. hmmmm - wonder whats going on there! haha!

enjoy the soaps! 

2 sleeps for you!!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope you enjoyed ur tea and cake!!!  
Just 1 more day omg im scared! Im scared im going to come on even before i even get the result! Im just scared of everything right now lol x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Stay positive! I've got everything crossed for you. Only 1 more sleep & then no more guessing! Xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Omg im so scared now! Been feeling very very sick today but i dont know if its nerves or what, i cant believe how quick it has gone now After all that morning i did about it not going quick enuff lol x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

hiya, this is the only chance ive had to log on! my friend popped in with her little girl so ive been trying to entertain a hyperactive 2 yr old! haha! shes lush though. 

i hope you're feeling ok? (stupid question really)  

i actually want this week to go slowly now. i like the not knowing! it means i can hang on to a bit of hope!

ive got everything crossed for you tomorrow. i will be thinking of you. really really really hope its good news xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah thats how i feel, i can keep hoping at the min but tomorow its all or nothing! 
Feel really bloated today, dont like it. 
My fella cant get time off work for tomorow so im going to have to go shopping or something to pass time on till 1:30!!!!!! 
Have u got about 7 days left? Xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

go and spend some money! or buy a trashy celeb mag and sit in starbucks and people watch! thats my fave thing to do!

i hope the bloated feeling is a good sign for you xxxx

mine is 11th, so a week today. i was going to ring in sick, but i cant get the results until after 4pm so seems pointless for me to have the day off. also, i have tried calling for blood results (checking for OHSS) at 4pm and the phone was engaged til nearly 5pm (obviously with everyone wanting their results)! so i think im going to be going out of my mind next tuesday if i cant get through xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

That would drive me mad not been able to get through, my clinic opens the results line half an hour earlier for preg test which is a fab idea, how was ur ohss results? Everything good? 
Think
Im going to spend sum money   havent done that since my hol and think i deserve a treat lol xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

good plan! retail therapy is the best idea for any situation!

OHSS results were fine, so thats good. i was so uncomfortable and bloated right up until ET, but then it just stopped.

thats a good idea for people ringing for preg results. wish my clinic did that!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats good about ur results! I am feeling very uncomfatable at the min with how bloated i am, i didnt even get bloated after ec so not quite sure what it is, as usual im
Thinkinh the worst that its late ohss, but if its the same tomorow i can ask at climic while im there!


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I have managed to find something to worry about every single day of this treatment.

Yeh, at least you can mention it when you see them tomorrow.

I will be thinking of you, & sending all my positive thoughts your way. I hope you get some sleep tonight & spend lots of money while you wait!

Xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx hun, well its ten to 5 and been up and down all night and just faced facts that i am not going to be sleeping anymore tonight! God its guna be a long day x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

BIG FAT POSITIVE!!!! Omg im in right shock! Hcg levels of 275! Wonder if both of them have snuggled in! I cant belive it! X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

That's amazing!!! God I'm sooooo happy for you! Been checking my phone every 2 mins!

Massive number too!! Oh my god, it could be twins!

Eeeeeek! I love hearing positive news!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

If it wasnt for positive storys i read on here id have cracked up in this 2ww! 
The nurse said they class a good pregnancy level at this stage at 70 so ive got 200more on that lol got to go back next week to check to levels are rising properly, it all feels very sureal feel like ive dreamt it! 
How u feeling? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so pleased that you got a positive, it also gives me hope  

I woke up with cramp in the middle of the night. I was convinced my period had arrived! Apart from that I feel fine. I don't feel any different, I wish I had some symptoms!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

The only real symptoms that i can say havent been down to the drugs and the crinone is been unbeliveably hungry, taste of blood in my mouth and massive blue veins on my boobs! If i wasnt looking out for them i prob wouldnt have noticed them apart from the hunger, ive never had any symptoms wen ive been pregnant b4 apart from feeling tired. 
Less than a week for urs now! Ull be getting ur bfp next week xx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I really really hope so xxxx

Congrats again!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thank u i cant believe it! Seams crazy! Only just had my dinner a hour ago and im starving again! Im guna be like a whale just in the next month if i carry on like this! X 
P.s i am so glad that i didnt test early now x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeh I'm deffo not testing early x

Was your fella pleased?!! Silly question


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol yeah hes over the moon, just keeps saying 'i cant believe it' lol he has kissed my belly every night since i had them put back so ive told him it must have been the kisses that helped them snuggle lol
How is ur fella been during the 2ww so far? Mine was very relaxed as he always is and it got me mad that he wasnt as crazy as i was x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Ah that's soo cute! 

My Boyf is also very laid back, but I know he really wants this to work. Our prob is male factor, so I know he feels guilty (which I've obviously told him there's no need, we're in this together) xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ahhh bless him sum time i think coz they arnt physically doing the that they are fine But i supose they still have the same concerns. I thought we had male probs aswell 1st sample wasnt very good at all but at the time he was drinking every weekend and smoking alot and since the test he stopped smoking cut down on drinking and was taking vitamims and the next sample was fab! 
Because the problem is with me ive always felt guilty but if i didnt have this problem i cud have ended up having a child to a ex who i now wud not spit on if he was on fire, so maybe it happened for a reason so i didnt have a child with him. X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

my boyf's sample was really bad at the beginning of the year, it was such a shock & really upsetting for both of us. he has never smoked but did cut back on alcohol & started taking vitamins and each sample has improved slightly as we've gone through the process. his sample for this treatment was even good enough for them to decide to not bother doing ICSI as planned, and just to stick with normal IVF. hes never going to have super-sperm, but he has tried really hard to improve it, and i totally love him for it.

im a big believer in things happening for a reason. i think its a good attitude to have. 

how are you feeling? did you spend some money today?

i bet you're beaming from ear to ear! xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats great about not needing icsi does that mean you could try natrually? 
I always said if this ivf worked then it defo was a reason for my problems, and i believe that now, it happened so id have the baby with the right man! 
Yeah  beaming lol i did sum shopping got sum new tops didnt dare buy any trousers until i new the result ill be getting the bigger size from now on! Got my little lad some new clothes. 
I wana know how many ive got in here! X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

i think we will still have a chance of it happening naturally, but it would be a very slim chance. his sperm just dont seem bothered! haha! i deffo wont be going back on the pill, as i dont want to get in the way of it happening naturally if its meant to be.

are you going to tell anyone, or are you waiting?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive told the people who new we was doing ivf (my friend, work friend and anty) and my fella has told his best mate but apart from that i dont want any1 else to know until at least the early scan then i might tell family then if wer lucky enuff to get to 12 week ill tell everybody else then. We was suposed to be getting married in 18month wondering wether to post pone it or just go for it x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

just go for it!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Not long now hun till u find out! Only a few more sleeps isnt it! 
This bloating is driving me mad so uncomfy, dont know if theres anything i can take tho  x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm having a slight panic today. I feel exactly how I do right before my period  

Convinced its not worked xxx

I hope the bloating gets better hun. You back at work?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I felt the same hun dont panic! Yeah back at work just walking in now! Going to be hectic tho today not looking forward to it at all x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Ive got proper period pains  

Hope your day goes nice & quick xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Work done! My manager been great took all the heavy work off me, still come home with horrible back ache, cant belive how quick the back ache has started! 
I was having 'period pains' yesterday felt the bang same! Just got a wheat bag on my back god im im agony! 
U been enjoing the sun today or u been stuck at work? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Been stuck at work unfortunately, although I've got nothing done at all coz I can't concentrate! I will be very shocked if this has worked & I know I sound totally negative, but I just feel deep down that it's not been our time. Still keeping everything crossed! This waiting is a nightmare!! 

I'm dying to know of both your little embryo's have implanted! It sounds like it doesn't it?! With the HCG & now the backache!! Eeeeek!! That would be so amazing!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

U might get a very pleasant suprise on tuesday! Im dreading work tomorow wi my back like this, i need a sit down job   im hoping the scan will be in 2 weeks not 3 so can find out sooner and make sure everything is good and everything is were it should be, im still scared of ectopic think ill relax once i know its ok,
I know its hard but u need to be positive, theres no reason why it hasnt worked for u, u had a Top quality blast didnt u x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm giving myself a good talking to as we speak. I've also had a read on here & so many people felt like AF was on its way, including you! I feel really irritable too, but that could be down to 100's of things!! 

You're bound to be worried about ectopic, so hopefully the scan will help put your mind at rest. Have you had any sickness? Xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I think its one of the most normal symptoms to have, so dont give up yet enjoy been pupo! I was feeling sick monday and tuesday but since then i ant felt sick, ive never had morning sickness b4 with my son, hoping i dont get it now lol I felt very moody the bang same as just before af i was craving chocolate the bang same aswell, but strangly i have gone right off sweet stuff never thought that would happen lol might end up losing a bit of weight (yeah right) lol X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for helping put my mind at rest. I've decided there's no point stressing about all these AF symptoms, as it won't get me anywhere! Time to relax & enjoy being in my PUPO bubble!

I'm really tired, but being dragged to supermarket as the cupboards are bare. This is my worst job EVER! I hate it!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Get sum online shopping done, get a takeaway tonight and get it your shopping deliverd for tomorow! 
Better than trailing round asda wen u dont feel like it x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

back from asda and curled up on the sofa. at least it took my mind off stuff for an hour or so!

hope your back is feeling a bit better xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Back is alot better now ive sat on my **** for a few hours 
And after ALOT of trumping i feel slightly less bloated, keep em coming! Lol 
Just in bed now watching evan almighty, so tired! 
By thr time u wake up tomorow it will b 1 day less to wait x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha! Nothing beats a good trump!! 

Pleased it's Friday tomorrow 

X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Only the weekend to go then ur nearly there!!!! 
People keep asking me to go out and get drunk, feel really anti social but once they all find out they will realise why, god im glad its the weekend!! Wahooooo x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Can't believe I've only got 4 sleeps until I find out!

Going for a girls night in tonight, but luckily my close friends know what's been going on, so I won't have to make any excuses about not drinking & leaving early if I need to! 

Have a good day, I hope your back is ok today xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Will do u good to get out, pass sum time on! 4 sleeps will go right quick! Id been invited to a girly night at the in laws house but only 1 person whos going knows so the rest are defo guna be suspicious if not drinking again! Just told them me n my fella are going out, 
Im hoping my backs guna behave better today aswell lol guna be a very uncomfy few months if it carrys on! Im dying to know how many ive got in here now! This waiting never ends x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I dont know if its because its friday, but feeling loads more positive today!   

Still got all PMS symptoms (been really irritable at work etc) but the cramps seem to have gone for a bit. One other thing ive noticed today is that I am so so thirsty! i have drank about 10 pints of water at work! Not sure if thats just a side effect from the pesseries.

The nerves are kicking in now though! 

Hope you had a good day. I'm off soon for my girls night in. Cant wait for some nice food and a good catch up xxx

Have a lovely evening xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Not long now!!! How did ur girly night go? How u feeling? I got a bit scared yesterday me n the fella did the deed and after there was a bit of pink spotting only lasted a min and hasnt come back since but im so scared about having sex now x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Try not to worry too much, I've heard that spotting is really common in early pregnancy. My friend had it nearly the whole way through. Xxxxx 

Last night was nice. Got home at about half 11ish & couldn't sleep though! Was awake nearly all night, it was so bloody hot!! 

Feeling ok, I just want to know now xx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I didnt sleep well either the few days before, inbetween writing that other post and this 1 Told the fella i wanted to do it again just to see if it happened again! And it was fine, no spotting this time thank god, feel sooooooooo relieved! 
3 sleeps now!!!!! Its going to really fly now x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Bet he thinks it's his lucky day! Haha! Glad all was ok though.

I still feel like I'm going to get my period before Tuesday! I wish there was a clear pregnancy sign!!! I keep inspecting my boobs every 10 mins! Haha!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

He wont b getting no more for a while lol and i felt the same thought i was going to wake up on test day and get my period! 
I cant wait till wednesday to see how my levels are coming on, i might b wrong but i got a right gut instinct that theres 2 in there   
You got any plans for today? Im on chicken run lol fellas cooking a curry for us and his mum n sisters so im off to the market to stock up on lots of chicken! (the curry is yummy) x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Curry is my fave, I love it! I feel like I actually crave spicy food if I haven't had it for a while.

I've just got no idea which way it's going to go on Tuesday. Did you feel like you might be pregnant?

I think you've got twins, your levels were so high!! How amazing would that be though?! I can't imagine how exciting that must be, after going through all this rubbish for so long.

Not too much planned today, my Boyf was out last night so I think he fancies a trip to the coast to clear the cobwebs! Xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Wish i lived close to the sea, No i dont feel pregnant now, wen i had my son i went to the 12 week scan expecting nothing to be there coz i didnt feel anything different. Ive got more symptoms this time tho than ive ever had. 
Id love twins as long as they was healthy wud be worried sick about having them prem, id just have to keep my legs firmly shut lol x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

We are lucky to live 10 mins from some lovely beaches. 

Can't believe its gonna be all or nothing on Tuesday! God I hope it's worked!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Not long now!!!!just 2 more sleeps! X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm so scared! I think it's coz I would never usually test this early, especially with no symptoms!

I'm sick of not sleeping properly! It must be constantly on my mind & I just fidget all night long!! 

How are you feeling? Was the curry nice?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I cant sleep at min aswell still really bloated and making it really uncomfy! Curry was yummy, im starving again now tho! 
At least with the blood test it tells you extactly no ifs or buts, just a couple more days to keep try and keep sain x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I keep thinking I should have some proper symptoms before testing. I never really tested when we were ttc naturally, as I would rather just come on my period than be told via a stupid test 'not pregnant'!! 

Although, I suppose this isn't really a normal situation!

Boyf's cousin had a baby last week, so we're going to meet her today & take her present over. Not great timing but I thought it would be better to do it before Tuesday, just in case I feel rubbish & need a little while to get over it before seeing other babies! That probably sounds pathetic but I know what I mean! 

Any left over curry for breakfast?! Xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean about seeing babies can be really hard, i feel like alot of people try rubbing my face in it but i was prob been over sensitive! Hope u go on ok.
I was the queen at taking tests while we was ttc and was so fed up of getting negative results think ive got a bit of a phobia if taking them now, i wanted to get a album and put the embryo pic in with a preg test and all the scans but i just darent take a test.
Going to enjoy being lazy today before im back at work and my back is in agony again   are yoy going to work on your test day?


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Exactly the same happened to me with the tests! When we first started ttc I thought nothing of doing them, but I soon got sick of it & that test in my cupboard has been there for a really long time (probably well over a year) 

Been to see the baby & I was totally fine. She's adorable. She was a month premature & only weighed 5lb so she's teeny. I love seeing my Boyf hold babies too, it's so sweet. 

I hope you're enjoying your lazy day! That's a lovely idea about the album. Did you get a pic of the embryo's? I wish I did! You could always do a test after your first scan.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad u was ok, my fellas cousin had a baby 16 weeks prem she had 3 iui 2 ivf all failed then caught natrually and ended up going through months in neonatal unit but her little boy came home last week he was 1lb 11ounce when he was born bless him, Yeah the clinic gave us a pic i think its a really good idea, its so hot today and im really not feeling it! Just weighed myself aswell and................ Ive put 16lb on in 2months!!!! Omg!!!! I gota get control of it now!


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

God it's amazing hearing what some people have gone through. Bless that little baby, glad it all worked out.

Well at least you have had your bfp! I'm scared to stand on the scales coz I know ive put on weight since starting treatment. If you have 2 little ones growing then you will need to keep your energy up by eating when you're hungry! X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Ive just wrote my shopping list out for tomorow and got lots of fruit and yogurts down for breakfast. Need to be healthier im not botherd about losing any weight even tho it would be nice i just dont want to clap it on! 
Ur getting closer and closer to getting your result!! X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeh, lots of healthy treats will do the job. Ive been stuffing my face with anything & everything since I started the injections! 

I'm so scared for Tuesday. Think you asked earlier if I'm working that day? Yeh I am, as I can't ring for results until after 4pm, so it seems silly to sit around all day when I could be keeping busy at work. 

If I could get results earlier that day then I would have taken the day off for sure.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

At least at work ull be slightly distracted, will your boyfriend be there wen u ring up? Mine wasnt he was at work but kind of wanted to do that bit on my own.


----------



## clr_lou (Jun 19, 2012)

Don't give up hope.  I had 6 eggs collected and only one fertilised, I was gutted and thought that we would be doing it all again in two months time. I had embryo transfer 2 days later and I am now five weeks pregnant.  Everyone kept telling me that it only takes one but I still felt really negative and didn't think it would work.  I wish you all the luck in the world, although it's hard to do you need to stay positive


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the positive story clr_lou, it's always fab to hear positive news. Congrats!

Myturn, yeh, Boyf will be there when I ring, but I will probably go in a different room to make the call! I feel sick thinking about it!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

1 more sleep, how u feeling have the nerves kicked in? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeh I'm really really scared now. I keep thinking its not worked. Ahhhhh - one more sleep!!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep positive, do you go in the morning for your blood test? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeh, 8am. Not sure how I'm going to get through the next 2 days at work. Just got to try & keep my head down & get on with it! I feel physically sick when I think about it!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

It will soon pass, and hopefully ull be as tired and bloated as i am soon lol just cleaned up sat on settee for 5 mins before school run and im nearly asleep, really annoying coz i cant sleep properly at night, got the 1st full week at work this week i am dreading it! Only did 2 proper days with the kids last week and that killed me, also had a weird dream last night my fella went to israel on a lads holiday and didnt tell me so i cheated on him with his best mate, i dream cheated! Lol 
I know its easier said than done but really try and distract yourself. Once you have done work today you are near enough there! X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha! Dream cheated! Haha! I've deffo dream cheated a few times! 

I just want it to be 4pm tomorrow! The end of the 2ww is torture. I'm shattered today, going to Boyfs parents after work for tea, so that will pass the evening nicely. Still so thirsty all the time, but that could be down to the pessaries. I hate that I have this negative gut feeling. 

Hope work is going ok for you & your back isn't too sore xxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Just 25 hours to go! And at least ull be asleep for some of them! (hopefully) uve done most of the waiting now not long to go! My back is fine till 12 o clock then it just goes feels like some1 has snapped my back, can see it only getting worse and there isnt any sit down jobs to do, guna have to grin and bear it for now x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Been for tea & I'm now going to get on with a bit of housework. I'm soooooo nervous, I'm going to be a nightmare at work tomorrow. 

Is there anything you can take for your back? It sounds awful, you poor thing Xxxxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

This time tomorow the wait will finally be over!! Deep breaths lol i dont know owt to help with back pain, just laying in the bath is the only cure lol but cant sit in there all day x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm going to have a really early night, I'm shattered after not sleeping properly for a week! 

Hopefully I will have some nice positive dreams. 

Try not to dream cheat tonight! Haha!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Have a good nights kip hun and im on my best behaviour lol x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck!!!!   x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Ahhhhhh! No sleeps!!

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hopefully ull get sum good news that will make u get sum sleep tonight!!! Really hope its a bfp! X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I've come on my period


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh hun im so so so so sorry! U sure its your period and not just sum spotting? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Deffo period. I'm so upset. Sat at work in a daze. I have to stay til 4 so I'm really trying not to cry, it's awful. I just want to go home & go to bed.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Im really sorry hun cant you make some excuses to go home? Have u told your boyfriend? Was really hoping this was going to work for you, its a cruel thing this ivf busisness x


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks hun. I just feel devastated at the moment. I know I will get over it & move on to plan b (our little frostie) but right now I just want to cry & have a glass of wine, so that's what I'm doing. Xxxxx 

Hope you're ok, hows your back? X


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

A good cry will get it all out, and like you said you have still got ur embi in the freezer! Can you get any time off work? Back is still killing been and bought a big pillow that i can sleep on to help with my back and the size of my belly from the bloating, Got my 2nd blood test tomorow. 
Really hope you feel better soon, have you got a follow up at your clinic? X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

The clinic will send a letter with a follow up appointment to talk about the frostie. I'm in no rush at the moment, I feel like I need to have a little break first. I don't even know the procedure for frozen embryos. Do you know much about it? I assume I wouldn't have to do all the injections etc. 

Hope the pillow makes things a bit comfier for you, the bloating sounds really uncomfy! It will be interesting to see how much your beta has gone up by!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I havent got a clue about fet but i know theres a page on here somewer about it, i think you can have it natural or medicated but not sure if medicated is injections or not. A break will do your head some good, feel refreshed for your next go. X


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

I think I will give it a few days & then maybe do some research into fet. Still trying to get my head around the fact that this treatment is fully over & it hasn't worked.

I'm not one to mope about or feel sorry for myself, as there's people in much worse situations, but I do feel like I need to have a bit of a sulk & a cry for a day or 2 xxxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Of course u do, u have every right too. Have a good blow out booze food doing nothing and just chilling and watching films, or go for a walk and just have a bit of me time or even just have a big scream xxx


----------



## VikkiStar (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Hun, it's been nice to message someone close to my cycle, the support had been fab xxxx


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Keep your chin up and im here to chat hun x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

Vikkistar so sorry to read of your result   

As you both have your results i am going to lock this thread, you can both keep in touch via the PM system 

Wishing you both lots of happiness in your forward journeys

Donna


----------

